# Review: Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 14, 2015)

```
<p><iframe src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/SUoP6yD3XHE" width="100%" height="390" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen="allowfullscreen"></iframe></p>
<p>Kai at DigitalRev has completed his video review of the Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L lens. You can put this in the rather large pile of “this lens is great” reviews.</p>
<p><em>** There is a slight bit of off color language in the review.</em></p>
<p>Canon EF 11-24mm f/4L USM $2999: <a href="http://adorama.evyy.net/c/60085/51926/1036?u=http://www.adorama.com/CA11244.html" target="_blank">Adorama</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1119028-REG/canon_9520b002_ef_11_24mm_f_4l_usm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00T3ERXKE/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00T3ERXKE&linkCode=as2&tag=canorumo-20&linkId=SKIW33AKPAGADHBN" target="_blank">Amazon</a></p>
```


----------



## sanj (Apr 14, 2015)

I learnt a bit about carving.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 14, 2015)

sanj said:


> I learnt a bit about carving.



Digital Rev don't do reviews....just marketing videos to show you...hey we have them, this is what they look like and they are really nice....ooo....look....


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 14, 2015)

GMCPhotographics said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > I learnt a bit about carving.
> ...



Once in a blue moon, Kai gives a s--- and does a nice job with his thoughts on a particular piece of gear. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NB0yxXYj1Y
(start around 8:40 --> good stuff)

But for the most part, he's a joker. 

I still love his stuff. At it's best a few years back -- with the triumvirate of Lok, Kai and Alamby -- DRTV was a photography web-series take on Top Gear and it was _brilliant_. It has lost its luster since they left that format, but I still love some of the videos.

- A


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

When it drops to $2500, I'll add one to my kit


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2015)

Not a very good one by his standards and I'm not sure what the extended hair cut scene was all about... Fast forward to 10:56 if you want to skip the silly/stupid stuff.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 14, 2015)

Having been rather grumpy lately, due to my disappointment over the 5DS, I finally caved in to my weak character today ... :

Ordered a 5DSR  (too curious to see what it delivers I suppose), a 100-400 II (really don´t need it, but tempting from a size and weight perspective) and the 11-24 (too many good reviews to stay away) ... 

I am way back in the waiting line for the camera, (probably wont have it until Christmas), but the lenses should be here shortly. Really looking forward to the 11-24 and wondering if the Zeiss 15mm, 8-15mm f4L and/or 16-35 f4L IS will become eBay candidates. 

By the way, feel free to have a good laugh ...


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Having been rather grumpy lately, due to my disappointment over the 5DS, I finally caved in to my weak character today ... :
> 
> Ordered a 5DSR  (too curious to see what it delivers I suppose), a 100-400 II (really don´t need it, but tempting from a size and weight perspective) and the 11-24 (too many good reviews to stay away) ...
> 
> I am way back in the waiting line for the camera, (probably wont have it until Christmas), but the lenses should be here shortly. Really looking forward to the 11-24 and wondering if the Zeiss 15mm, 8-15mm f4L and/or 16-35 f4L IS will become eBay candidates.



Eldar, 
The new 100-400 works really good on 1Dx. I would love to have your feedbacks on 7D II + 100-400 mrk II when you get a chance 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Having been rather grumpy lately, due to my disappointment over the 5DS, I finally caved in to my weak character today ... :
> 
> Ordered a 5DSR  (too curious to see what it delivers I suppose), a 100-400 II (really don´t need it, but tempting from a size and weight perspective) and the 11-24 (too many good reviews to stay away) ...
> 
> ...



Eldar, when you have a grumpy day, the GDP of Japan goes up 1%. Wow. For that same money, you could have had a bonfire with nine thousand single dollar bills. 

Unless you really love ultra-ultra-wide apertures, pitching the 16-35 f/4L IS for the Eye of Sauron would be foolish, IMHO. You will miss it's light weight, IS, complete weather-sealability (the 11-24 can't be front sealed!), and it's ability to be front-filtered.

I don't remotely see those two lenses competing with each other. One is for architecture (interiors), perfectly evenly-lit scenes in landscape work (suuuuuper common, I'm told ) and wide-angle parlour tricks. The other does, well, _everything_. 

The 11-24 is stellar, don't get me wrong -- but it's not stellar for me, for what I shoot, all things considered, etc. You, on the other hand, may absolutely love it. I hope you do!

- A


----------



## Eldar (Apr 14, 2015)

ahsanford, none of the lenses will be sold to begin with. But I will assess which one I´ll keep after a while. You´re right about the 16-35. It fills a different need. Weather-sealed, IS, filters and weight are strong arguments, on top of phenomenal optical performance. 

The 8-15mm is a lens I´m having fun with every now and then, but it seldom leaves the shelf and it´s even more seldom I have it on a camera. But it is a fisheye and it is different. 

The Zeiss 15mm is an absolute gorgeous lens and I have the (huge) CPL filter for it, which makes a great combo, so it is very difficult to see how I could part with that. Who knows, maybe it will be the 11-24 that comes in and leaves again ... time will show I suppose.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 14, 2015)

Strangely, this lens has me desiring a good copy Siggi 12-24 again. 
I knew I was making a mistake when I sold that sweet heart....












12mm full frame...been doing 12mm landscapes for a long time


----------



## markhbfindlay (Apr 14, 2015)

I always love to watch this guy (the one where he destroys a 7d is a hoot). OK I know he's actually selling these things but one day I could still be convinced to spend 3000 quid on one of these. It's great to see his shots of HK as well. I'm not sure that I will ever get there but he's doing a great job on selling the place along with the lens. 

What really gets me is the way in which he carries his kit around... he never seems to need a strap; just hand hold a £2k 5d3 with this £3k beast, wander round some crowded town centre, balance it on a hydrant, (ok he obviously has assistents, but it just takes some scally to run up and grab it). 

He really should buy one of those mah jong kits, the way he shoves that big camera in that guy's face, it's a wonder that he doesn't get it shoved down his throat. And then he sits there with it while he gets his hair cut? No way! This guy has serious chutzpah. 

Back to the kit; yes I might get one but can I justify a 5Ds? Well I have an A2 printer and it's sharp even with my little Oly OM10. So I could not really justify lashing out on one of those as well. But the old GAS might get me in the end. Have to be next year, perhaps a retirement present to myself...


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> ahsanford, none of the lenses will be sold to begin with. But I will assess which one I´ll keep after a while. You´re right about the 16-35. It fills a different need. Weather-sealed, IS, filters and weight are strong arguments, on top of phenomenal optical performance.
> 
> The 8-15mm is a lens I´m having fun with every now and then, but it seldom leaves the shelf and it´s even more seldom I have it on a camera. But it is a fisheye and it is different.
> 
> The Zeiss 15mm is an absolute gorgeous lens and I have the (huge) CPL filter for it, which makes a great combo, so it is very difficult to see how I could part with that. Who knows, maybe it will be the 11-24 that comes in and leaves again ... time will show I suppose.



Fair. Totally fair.

Please forgive my judgery, but #team1635f/4LIS 8)

- A


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Having been rather grumpy lately, due to my disappointment over the 5DS, I finally caved in to my weak character today ... :
> 
> Ordered a 5DSR  (too curious to see what it delivers I suppose), a 100-400 II (really don´t need it, but tempting from a size and weight perspective) and the 11-24 (too many good reviews to stay away) ...
> 
> ...


No laughing (well, maybe a little...) but congrats on the purchases - I can vouch for the 11-24 - it's one of Canon's best and I'll be curious to read about how it compares to the Zeiss 15mm. I sold my 16-35 f4 IS as I'm not much of a filter guy and the 24-70 f/2.8 II picks up where this lens leaves off - so I imagine my 16-35 would have just collected dust. Then again, I've shot so little this year, the same could be said for most of my gear 



GMCPhotographics said:


> Strangely, this lens has me desiring a good copy Siggi 12-24 again.
> I knew I was making a mistake when I sold that sweet heart....
> 
> 12mm full frame...been doing 12mm landscapes for a long time


I had one, too, and missed it so much I was just about to order another - but the rumors of this were too much to ignore - and $3k later, I'm not at 11mm... It's just like the Sigma, just 1mm wider, a lot sharper, heavier, bigger, and more expensive... I don't think it's $2k better than the Sigma 12-24 II for casual users wanting to go really wide, but like most _fine things_, it costs A LOT more to get ever smaller improvements.


----------



## ahsanford (Apr 14, 2015)

markhbfindlay said:


> I always love to watch this guy (the one where he destroys a 7d is a hoot). *OK I know he's actually selling these things* but one day I could still be convinced to spend 3000 quid on one of these. It's great to see his shots of HK as well. I'm not sure that I will ever get there but he's doing a great job on selling the place along with the lens.



Technically, no. It's a little like the Camera Store TV gang in that they are paid by a store that sells gear (in Kai's case, DigitalRev has a storefront), but he is not compelled to say nice things. He has no hesitation to crap all over poor products, overpriced products, etc.

- A


----------



## charlesa (Apr 14, 2015)

My resistance to temptation is waning. Sold off my 8-15 fisheye in anticipation actually, and considering selling of the 85 mm to reinvest in 11-24.


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 14, 2015)

charlesa said:


> My resistance to temptation is waning. Sold off my 8-15 fisheye in anticipation actually, and considering selling of the 85 mm to reinvest in 11-24.



There's a certainly luxury to being able to read about quality gear that doesn't tempt you. The 11-24, while obviously outstanding, doesn't beckon me in the least. In fact, I was out shooting with my relatively new 16-35/4 the other day, and was again surprised by how wide it is. (Certainly, 11-24 users & "wanters" will beg to disagree.)

It's a lot like the 200-400 in that regard. While I can fully appreciate its high quality and versatility, I'm completely content with my 100-400 II.

It all comes down to what you want versus what you need, I suppose.


----------



## msm (Apr 14, 2015)

Have tested this lens for a few days now and love it. Now I only need to learn the self discipline to stop using it as a 11mm prime seeking out motives that are suited for that FL ignoring everything else


----------



## mackguyver (Apr 14, 2015)

JonAustin said:


> In fact, I was out shooting with my relatively new 16-35/4 the other day, and was again surprised by how wide it is. (Certainly, 11-24 users & "wanters" will beg to disagree.)


No disagreement there. 16mm is plenty wide for just about any shot. Anything wider is really only for specialist uses, though the same could be said of most shots wider than 24mm...


----------



## SwnSng (Apr 14, 2015)

I pre-ordered one this morning. I sold my Nikon 14-24mm for $1400 and used the proceeds to pay almost half of this baby. I will now have to get a Rokinon 14mm 2.8 for Astro work - kicking myself for not getting it for $269 a few weeks back.


----------



## Ripley (Apr 14, 2015)

charlesa said:


> It all comes down to what you want versus what you need, I suppose.



My greatest conundrum...


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 15, 2015)

Eldar said:


> Having been rather grumpy lately, due to my disappointment over the 5DS, I finally caved in to my weak character today ... :
> 
> Ordered a 5DSR  (too curious to see what it delivers I suppose), a 100-400 II (really don´t need it, but tempting from a size and weight perspective) and the 11-24 (too many good reviews to stay away) ...
> 
> ...



Don't ask me why but I feel the Universe has regained an even keel. 

Just missed out on the 11-24 the other day due to working, don't you hate it when work gets in the way of buying stuff? But I am down for an email notification next time. 

Incidentally, I also have the 16-35 f4IS and have no intention of selling it when I get the 11-24.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 15, 2015)

Another good review from Kai which really confirms what everyone else has said about this lens.

Eldar - that's quite a shopping spree! Enjoy.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 15, 2015)

Hiked a mile or so today with 1D4/300 2.8 X2 and 6D/11-24 around my neck. Not exactly great fun but quite a bit easier than I anticipated. However, it'll be better with my better half assisting. 

I can't imagine not having the 16-11 range, since it's available and I don't regret this purchase for a microsecond. I've always wished for wider than 24 much more often than narrower and I'm guessing my 24-70 is going to see much less action since the 11-24 will tolerate some cropping quite nicely and gives the option of some framing adjustment at the same time. I imagine 11-24 and 70-200 are going to be paired quite a lot when I'm on holidays.

Eldar, I'm betting you'll find the zoom range most interesting and useful, exciting even. 

Jack


----------



## King Eyre (Apr 17, 2015)

Eldar, 
The new 100-400 works really good on 1Dx. I would love to have your feedbacks on 7D II + 100-400 mrk II when you get a chance 

Thanks in advance
[/quote]

I can vouch for the 7D2 and the 100-400 mk2, it's absolutely excellent!! (I also have a 1 Dx)...my first 7D2, which was one of the first off the production line I suspect as I got it on the first day of release, had very poor af performance, but I got that replaced by Canon and the new one is vastly superior.
I've just been testing it on some long tails in Bermuda, and I'd say the keeper rate is as good as the 1Dx.
I've also just got the new 400 DO f4 Mk2, and so I expect I'll be using the 100-400 mk2 on the 1 Dx and the 400 DO with and without the 1.4 mk3 extender for the far away stuff.

I suspect my 70-200 2.8 and 300 2.8 (both mk 2 versions) may be up for sale, however I'm a bit concerned about losing the 2.8 aperture...

George.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2015)

King Eyre said:


> Eldar,
> The new 100-400 works really good on 1Dx. I would love to have your feedbacks on 7D II + 100-400 mrk II when you get a chance
> 
> Thanks in advance



I can vouch for the 7D2 and the 100-400 mk2, it's absolutely excellent!! (I also have a 1 Dx)...my first 7D2, which was one of the first off the production line I suspect as I got it on the first day of release, had very poor af performance, but I got that replaced by Canon and the new one is vastly superior.
I've just been testing it on some long tails in Bermuda, and I'd say the keeper rate is as good as the 1Dx.
I've also just got the new 400 DO f4 Mk2, and so I expect I'll be using the 100-400 mk2 on the 1 Dx and the 400 DO with and without the 1.4 mk3 extender for the far away stuff.

I suspect my 70-200 2.8 and 300 2.8 (both mk 2 versions) may be up for sale, however I'm a bit concerned about losing the 2.8 aperture...

George.
[/quote]

Thanks George

You happen to have any photos from this combo?


----------



## King Eyre (Apr 18, 2015)

You happen to have any photos from this combo?
[/quote]

Hi,

As I'm not sure how I can add a photo to my post, and anyway I'd rather send you a couple of raw files so you can see the settings, if you send me your email address I'll forward some via wetransfer ...how's that?

I'm leaving Bermuda and returning to Scotland today, home tomorrow, so it will be a couple of days possibly before I get a chance, hope that's ok!

Cheers, George.

ps sorry if this is off original topic, not meaning to hijack the thread....if it's of interest to others, we should start a new thread.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Apr 19, 2015)

King Eyre said:


> You happen to have any photos from this combo?



Hi,

As I'm not sure how I can add a photo to my post, and anyway I'd rather send you a couple of raw files so you can see the settings, if you send me your email address I'll forward some via wetransfer ...how's that?

I'm leaving Bermuda and returning to Scotland today, home tomorrow, so it will be a couple of days possibly before I get a chance, hope that's ok!

Cheers, George.

ps sorry if this is off original topic, not meaning to hijack the thread....if it's of interest to others, we should start a new thread.
[/quote]

Suspect it is. I for one just bought a 1D4 because I was leery and now plan to sell it after my trip because I judge the IQ to be noticeably below my 6D (also 300 2.8 X2 is noticeably slower AF). I paid a little less than a 7D2 so gambled on trying it but may wait for 5D4 or ??. Like it otherwise, except maybe for bulk and weight. If you don't mind PMing me I'll give my email cause I'd like some raws as well. My main concern is lower light/high ISO performance with cropping, typically birds.

Jack


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 21, 2015)

charlesa said:


> My resistance to temptation is waning. Sold off my 8-15 fisheye in anticipation actually, and considering selling of the 85 mm to reinvest in 11-24.



Wow...your need for a 11mm lens must be huge. I can't imagine ever being with out my 85mm f1.2 L....ever.


----------



## charlesa (Apr 21, 2015)

The perspective of the fisheye, although unique, is too wonky for paid work. I shoot architecture and dance, the 85 1.2 for me is a luxury, not a necessity


----------



## JoeDavid (May 1, 2015)

I was trying to resist buying this lens since it is such a specialty lens. I'm quite happy with the IQ of the 16-35 f4L IS for most of my wide angle shooting. After reading all of the positive reviews and seeing it in stock at B&H for several days I decided to empty the savings account and buy one. It arrived today so no shots yet. I must say that I've never received a "Canon packaged" lens that didn't have the lens cover already attached. That was a first. I also must say that B&H needs to step up their packing if they are going to only offer UPS shipping. For more delicate items like lenses, I prefer to use FEDEX. This one came with the box crunched a little and so was the Canon box inside. B&H had shipped it to me in a box that only allowed them to put bubble-wrap down one side. For a $3K lens it wasn't sufficient packing. Fortunately Canon had their usual dense-foam suspending the lens in the box so there doesn't appear to have been any damage done to the lens. 

Now, work in the yard tomorrow or go shoot with the new lens? Hum, I wonder which I'll choose. 8)


----------



## Eldar (May 1, 2015)

Congratulations JoeDavid and good luck. I have had it for a while and I really struggle with the 11-15mm focal lengths. It is just so wide. I seem to be missing the gene for it ...

Looking forward to read and see how you master it. Maybe I´ll learn something


----------



## JoeDavid (May 1, 2015)

Thanks Eldar. I don't think it's as much of a struggle with ultra-wide as it is just that you only need it for very specific shots. That's why I was trying to resist. I am excited about trying it out though. I've just got to come up with some really interesting foreground to be the main subject of the shot. Otherwise a lens like this will let you take some pretty boring shots. I can also see using it for some non-stitched panoramas once Canon gets the 5Ds out. You should be able to crop some of the uninteresting foreground and sky and still be left with a pretty high megapixel 1x2 or 1x3 pano shot.

I would have loved to have had it (and a 5Ds) with me last September when I was in Iceland on a photography trip!  Oh well, good reason to plan another photo trip sometime in the second half of they year if Canon gets the 5Ds out the end of June as anticipated.


----------



## mackguyver (May 7, 2015)

Congrats as well, Joe. I'm looking forward to using it for single-shot panos with the 5DS as well. I really like to see my whole composition in the viewfinder and I think this will make it a whole lot easier.

Also, for everyone, DxO added the lens profile for the 11-24 yesterday and it works really well. It's better than the ACR one from my testing, which isn't surprising as that's pretty much always the case.


----------



## SwnSng (May 7, 2015)

I love this lens but I have 2 small gripes:

1. The Lid Cover sucks! I would have preferred one similar to the Nikon 14-24mm. Just a piece of rubber that is pretty much air tight. The lid on this lens allows in a lot of dust and it rubs against the built-in lens hood to where it feels like i'm scrathing it.

2. For some reason the Front element attracts lint and dust that is not easily removed unless you use a Rocket Blaster. Even a microfiber towel won't remove the lint unless you add some type of solution.


----------

